# Travel Advertising > Tours and Sightseeing >  Kampuchea tourism, mysterious spirit and charity

## ngatnguyenatl

Received the invitation of Dr. Kampuchea's minister of tourism as the center of human beings, Xuanzang and metal binding Tour - *Angkor tourism* company experts tour charitable organizations in promoting angkortour package combination of sport and tourism, understand the spirit of buddhism.


Tourism is a kind of spirit of charity is full of humanistic significance of tourism image and attractive to tourists, not just experience, explore the new land for the cultural people to participate in the activities of the good will, to share these difficult pain is the local people in their place.


With the traditional sit, generally love four flood guards commander Kingdom of Cambodia gifts to the poor in Kampuchea.


The aim of this program is to connect the community housing, Buddhists, commercial organizations and debris, if unfortunate life, accept information in case of difficulty, if in one place.


On the first day of the trip angkortour, tourists will give some meaningful gifts, all in the family, baray Kompong Thom and poor county, _tour in cambodia_  Kampuchea Province, tourism minister Kun and friendly Vietnam - Kampuchea.


Next to the charity event, visitors have the opportunity to visit the temple of Angkor Wat, one of the wonders of the world, this is the most beautiful building community and Angkor, built in twelfth Century under the reign of King suryavaman II, the worship of Vishnu will be your grave and many other special sites.


Phnom P of the city NH position will not be ignored in the journey. Here, visitors can enjoy the beautiful eyes of the royal palaces and temples, especially the famous gold. The Golden Temple, the temple has an alias is made of silver, the temple was hammer 5329 background of staff every 1125kg Wenyin, heavy.


The Shanghai audience love giving gifts to you give widows and the needy elderly in Kampuchea.


Forever love you Fang (transport at the age of 45, some 12, 10 county. Hu Zhiming) share: "not just travel, explore the normal here, *tours in siem reap cambodia*  I also personally give your gift, feel interesting and meaningful in the province of svayri ng."


Many young people, like the Yellow River (20 years old, Chi Minh, tp.h Yi Xuan) also forms of tourism and tourism new exciting spirit: "charity is a fascinating world not just young people love something close to explore and experience life, just work, do a benefit the society", "sharing.


In particular, the working people of visitors can also experience life in the lake and gifts to the poor students living in vietnam.

----------


## Timothyulton

fdefewfwedvsvsdvsdvsdvsd

----------


## Timothyulton

gsgsfgdfgsdfgshhghghghhghfhghsdf

----------


## Timothyulton

ggdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfg  df

----------


## Timothyulton

sdgsdfgsdfgsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfdsfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdgsdf  sdfs

----------


## Timothyulton

fgfgfdgsdfgdfgsdfgdfsgsdfgsdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdfgdf  gdfgdfgdfg

----------

